# gnatrol



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

So, after doing some research of other posts it looks like gnatrol (which i have used safely in aquaculture setups) is ok to put in a viv. Am I correct in assuming this? The viv does not have frogs in it yet, just starter populations of springtails and isos. Wil the bT (gnatrol) attack iso and springtail larvae or is it selective? and finally, if this were a gnat problem in a populated tank, could i still use gnatrol? 
Thanks for any advice


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about that product, so, no advice there. Want to say, however, that, in my experience, fungus gnats will subside once the tank has settled in.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Agreed. Fungus gnats will die off or be fed on by the frogs. I don't know the product you speak of. The odds are that these products don't discriminate what they kill so microfauna may be at risk. Our frogs being so sensitive, I wouldn't take a chance on introducing something like that.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Both of the above posts are spot on, in my opinion. It's not worth risking chemical issues when the 'problem' will go away on it's own in time. Fungus gnat larvae are even arguably beneficial during the temporary occupation, as they are detritivores like springtails, isopods, and detritivore mites. While the larvae can _technically_ munch on new growth, in my experience it's not commonly an issue that can lead to the loss of plants in healthy vivariums. Either way, a healthy springtail population will outcompete the larvae, and lead to the gnats dissipating sooner. 

More Details @ VC102

For newer hobbyists wondering about fungus gnats, they look like this, and are only about 1/8" long full grown:









Hope this helps!


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

So, after doing my own bit of research, it would appear gnatrol specifically targets fly larvae and not other 'beneficial' insects...
also, gnatrol is bacilus thurengensis subspecies isrealensis. it is not a chemical, and is supposedly safe for animals and humans. (on a side note, my dog has eaten a ziploc full of it....she was fine...I was out twenty bucks)
if anyone has any experience using it id love to hear it. I understand that normally fungus gnats go away but I have to fight them all summer long and am worried they wont go away....


----------

